# MS Access - Open form in filter mode



## lmeh (Feb 27, 2006)

I want to open a form strictly in the filter by form mode. It will not be used for any updates - simply for searching resources.

Anyone have any ideas - I have already set the form to not have adds, deletes or edits.

Thanks


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

So what help do you need?


----------



## lmeh (Feb 27, 2006)

Currently I am opening a read only form with all records showing. I have a button on the form to bring up the filter by form. I would like to open the form directly in the filter by form mode.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you mean that you want the form to open on a single record of your choice?
Or on the Record that you are curently on?


----------



## lmeh (Feb 27, 2006)

Neither - I want to open the form so that I can enter the filter - like when you click on the filter by form you get the look for tab on the bottom of the form. Does that make sense?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

I am sorry, I never use filter by form.
I always build my own filters using "Search" Queries or VBA.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Imeh, I have looked at the menu commands that are available in VBA when you have a form open and it does not include Records>Filter>Filter By Form.
If you would like to have a filter form, (which I call a search Form), I would be quite happy to provide you with some examples They basicaly do the same as Records>Filter>Filter By Form by providing combo boxes to select data that you wish to filter by. They are more powerful however because you can use "pattern matching" to find partial matches.
ie enter "win" and it will find "win" and "window" and "windows" and "wind" etc.


----------



## lmeh (Feb 27, 2006)

I have found that you can open the form in filter mode - simply in the open event type 

DoCmd.DoMenuItem acFormBar, acRecordsMenu, acFilterByForm, , acMenuVer70

I also have a true query by form as well - for simplicity the filter by form is nice as the application is not very complicated. Thanks


----------

